# Tts ecu



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

As it turns out, the ECU is locked and encrypted so that it is highly unlikely that APR, Unitronic , REVO will have any software available for tuning the TTS before summer ... :banghead:

Anybody with any news, post it please !


----------



## adolfitoVR6 (Mar 18, 2006)

bad news Im in the same position now, no more than wait


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Are you guys not worried about the TD1? Hard to justify spending $52k+ on a vehicle and then have your warranty voided. Any thoughts?


----------



## hxrpz (Dec 29, 2015)

*APR Stage 1 - UK*

APR have recently travelled over to the UK and have developed their map for the TT-S (8S) using my car  It should be coming to the market soon!


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Could be that Audi is locking the ECU to prevent liability issues,but, I suspect that somebody will pull the ECU out and figure out how to access it. More like 55+K actually.


----------



## hxrpz (Dec 29, 2015)

*Locked ECU*

APR have now managed to get into the ECU. My TT-S (8S) was remapped to stage 1 just over two weeks back as the development car. 

The car drives like an absolute dream. I'd expect the software to be released to the market shortly


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Sounds good. I have been pestering APR in regards to an update as I have found the TTS less lively than my tuned Golf R which I had traded in....


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Well, apparently, timetable is still for mid to late 2016. :banghead:


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

Woj said:


> Well, apparently, timetable is still for mid to late 2016. :banghead:


its out


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Actually, it isn't .... dealer tried yesterday. No go. they want the ECU.


----------

